# Memorial Day ride SoCal



## Bajaway (May 25, 2019)

Does anyone know of any rides going on Memorial Day I’m off work and wanted to find a ride to go on


----------



## burrolalb (May 27, 2019)

Bajaway said:


> Does anyone know of any rides going on Memorial Day I’m off work and wanted to find a ride to go on



Just seen your in west covina if you ever want to ride PM me I'll ride 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bajaway (May 27, 2019)

Sweet sounds good


----------

